# Recommend Books about Emotional or Physical Abuse or Anger Problems?



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought it would be useful to compile a list of books about abuse, anger, and dysfunction. So many of us have had to read a lot to deal with the various problems in our marriages that a thread with recommended books might be really helpful for those who are interested in looking for more info.

Do you know a good book about dealing with boundaries in relationships, anger problems, dysfunction, abuse (emotional, verbal, or physical), co-dependency, or anything else to do with imbalances of power? Please share!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When Hubs left, I bought "The Emotionally Abusive Relationship". It has tips for the abused and the abuser. It was helpful for me to stop being a turd.

It was helpful for me to see how he feels.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Boundaries: when to say yes and how to say no.

There are also about a dozen books by the same guy...same title different focuses, such as boundaries in marriage, at work, children, etc...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

While I haven't read it I do love the author. The book is called the dance of anger.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

"Dance of Anger" is very good.


"Dance of Intimacy" is another good one


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I read "The New Codependency" for the new generation by Melody Beattie. I think it is a very good book.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

DesertRose, in 1993, Psychologist Donald Dutton found that 90% to 100% of spouse-batterers have full blown personality disorders. By far, the most common PD responsible for physical abuse is BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder). Indeed, psychotherapist Roger Melton says that nearly half of these physically abusive people have BPD. I therefore recommend Kreger's _Stop Walking on Eggshells,_ the best-selling BPD book targeted to the partners. I also recommend Melton's _Romeo's Bleeding__: When Mr. Right Turns Out to be Mr. Wrong._


----------

